# 07-12 serV cai trade for stock air box



## Sikes (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello all, 
I own a 2007 Sentra ser spec V. It currently has a cold air intake from Injen that it had when i bought the car. I would like to switch back to the stock air filter box housing etc. If anyone would like to trade? let me know. Stay safe and enjoying B16.


----------

